# Radon Slide 150 E1 (160mm) 26“ - Größe L



## jaimealc (8. Mai 2019)

Hi!



da ich bald in die USA ziehe, biete hier mein *Radon Slide 150 E1 mit 160mm Federweg* aus 2013 in schwarz und in der Größe L an.


Das Slide 150 E1 ist mit mit der Fox F34 Float Gabel mit 34mm Standrohren, 160 mm Federweg und CTD Dämpfung ausgestattet und kommt in schlichtem, bösen Schwarz.


Im Heck arbeitet ein Fox Float CTD Adjust BV Dämpfer.


Das Slide 150 E1 schaltet und bremst mit SRAMs X.O Komponenten. Der DT Swiss E2000 Laufradsatz inkl. Habs Dampf und Fat Albert Manteln sorgt für einen schnellen Vorwärtsdrang und Gripp auf den Kurven, edle Race Face Atlas Anbauteile und Rock Shox´s fernbedienbare Reverb Stütze runden das Package ab und machen das Slide 150 E1 zu einem leichten Enduro das Einsteiger ebenso wie erfahrene Enduristen begeistern wird.


Schlicht und weniger anfällig auf Probleme machen das Rad noch eine 1x11 Schaltung sowie die trs+ Kettenführung


Damit der Spaß auch noch eine Weile hält, packe ich noch ein neues Magic Mary Mantel, zwei 26“ Schläuche, zwei SRAM XT Klickpedale, eine Pumpe in schickem Holz und Alu, ein Ersatzschaltauge, ein Kettenglied - 4 Nietstifte, ein Drehmomentschlüssel, sowie der alte Umwerfer damit ihr bei Bedarf auch wieder auf 2x10 umbauen wollt.


Das Rad kann gerne auch im Raum Stuttgart auf der Straße probegefahren werden.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ce=mail&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------

